# Cracked Valve Cover Leaking causing Engine Light to come on



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The pcv valve is part of the valve cover.
Several have developed a vacuum leak......result is SES light and the computer going insane trying to compensate.

You should look more closely at this 'leak' to determine if oil or coolant.....

The possibility presents itself that if oil is leaking the valve cover may not have been seated properly.
The rough idle, along with the SES is likely related to that repair....possibly a coil not correctly seated as they were removed for the cover replacement.

Back to the dealer.....odds are favorable this is a part and service or powertrain warranty.

Rob


----------



## Slyfox (Nov 2, 2014)

Thks.. Again Rob..Just soo happy to have my car back from a week at that dealer trying to get a good price for that Engine Coolant Fan.. I think I will take it to different Chevy Dealer Repair Shop. I suspect this one has problems. Dealing with them is Too stressful and takes too long for repair. :angry:Wish me Luck..Good Help seems hard to find. This is ridiculous! Will update.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

When I had my valve cover replaced I dove home and immediately opened the hood to make sure everything looked good. I noticed oil leaking (and more than just a little) by one of the torx bolts.
Fortunately I have an external torx socket set and a torque wrench and found out that one bolt was only finger tight. I torqued it to 79 in-lb and everything was fine.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Same here Vetterin. Must be in the manual for tech to leave atleast one bolt loose on cover. Bet they dont get payed well on this job or techs are just looking for us to come back. They could be too busy too with all the recalls to care about their workmanship.


----------



## Slyfox (Nov 2, 2014)

Thks a bunch for that info, Vetterin & AutumnCruzeRS..I can assure you, I'm not going back to that dealership for repairsbut will get this tightened today..Will update...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Slyfox said:


> Thks.. Again Rob..Just soo happy to have my car back from a week at that dealer trying to get a good price for that Engine Coolant Fan.. I think I will take it to different Chevy Dealer Repair Shop. I suspect this one has problems. Dealing with them is Too stressful and takes too long for repair. :angry:Wish me Luck..Good Help seems hard to find. This is ridiculous! Will update.


I understand how frustrating this may all seem. Let me know if you need any additional assistance with the dealership. I would be happy to assist the best way possible! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Slyfox (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes it is! I blame incompetancy at that dealership; afraid to take it back there although they are responsible for covering up the leak problem; Get this, I just received a recall letter today to repair a posssible Coolant Leak. I suspect there was a leak at my original post dealing with Campaign 14417 @50,857 mi, but the dealer repair rep & Mgr. were adamant that my cars' overheating and Engine light staying on was just a needed Engine Coolant Fan ( of which I had replaced with a GM Part much cheaper than the quote of $450 deductible). Now, I have Oil leaking because they decided there was a crack in the valve cover (didn't want to admit they maybe accidentally cracked it trying to find the Overheating problem, my engine was spotless, never had to open it except for oil change, 52,469 mi); Did not once tell about this cover replacement until, I decided to pick up my car to find a more affordable Coolant Fan (Thks to the advice from guys on this forum).I suspect there was always a leak but they inspected my car(campaign 14417) and 2 hours later, released it back to me "stating", not written on the inspection receipt 9/29, "there was NO leak, coolant reservoir was full". Tomorrow, I'm going to take it to another Chevy dealer repair shop and hope that they can do these jobs correctly so I can once again enjoy my Cruze.


----------



## Slyfox (Nov 2, 2014)

Korey, Chevy Customer Service Rep has been assisting me with this case. The original dealership held my car for a week until I decided to pick it up and find a GM part myself(Engine Coolant Fan).
I asked for a rental for last week; Mgr. stated "they were all out"; did not suggest that she could get me a rental. She was in a hurry to get to Halloween festivities..Dressed like a witch... I will need a rental now. Wish me luck..I sure hope this location will rectify the incompetence of the other dealer repair shop..


----------

